# Netzwerkplanung



## Spacemonkey (23. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich habe vor mit einem Kumpel sein Haus zu vernetzen. Jetzt wollte ich bevor wir anfangen es schon vorher auf dem Papier haben. Was gibt es denn für Programe dafür, die schon Symbole für sowas haben?


----------



## dfd1 (24. Juni 2003)

Ein Beispiel unter vielen: Microsoft Visio


----------



## Spacemonkey (24. Juni 2003)

Danke ich werd es mal ausprobieren.


----------

